# Beer Shot



## FotosbyMike (Dec 23, 2015)

\I picked up some local beer to shot hoping if they like it I could make some money. This is two shots composited together. Light set up was blackline/white line for rear light and a softbox camera right with an extra layer of diffusion to make the light source larger. I cut a gold card in th shape of the glass so that I could bounce light back into the beer.

Please critique and let me know what you think may improve this images, thanks.


----------



## desertrattm2r12 (Dec 23, 2015)

Fine photos. Ummm.... I have not a clue what Flipboard is and I don't join what I don't know so I couldn't get in to see what you had there. I know it is hard to believe, but not everybody has Facebook and thus cannot sign in with that. (I tried it and hated it and quit. Not fit for adults over 12 IN MY OPINION.) You might think about making barriers when you post. Just sayin'.


----------



## waday (Dec 23, 2015)

Very nice and well lit. There seems to be some distortion, especially visible with the can.


----------



## FotosbyMike (Dec 23, 2015)

Those are just links in my signature, I was having issue uploading the image from my phone so it was a little delayed the image is there now. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Braineack (Dec 23, 2015)

I think the lighting here is pretty good.  There's a bit of cleanup I'd do on the mug.

otherwise, it think it's a bit tightly cropped and I'd love to see more of a scene instead of just on black.   Like wheat stalks, and hops, and browns and warmth.  I dunno.  In the least maybe some of that shaved ice on the foreground.


----------



## Dave442 (Dec 23, 2015)

Well their website has only a few shots of their beers in glasses in the Ales page, none of the glasses is like yours. They have some snapshots on their Taproom that could use a facelift. For such a marketing driven product they have a lack of images on their website.
Their management team is under /people/ (for some reason on their website but I did not find a direct link to it).
I think they are missing out in not showing their tap and can/bottle designs on the website, although they have a white background so your shot in black would be a difficult fit.


----------



## gsgary (Dec 23, 2015)

I hope it's not real ale in a can


----------



## desertrattm2r12 (Dec 23, 2015)

Got it. The beer looks great but the foam on the left looks a bit photoshopped. To me anyway.
Any port in a storm and any beer in a joint. Or something.


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 23, 2015)

As noted before, the beer can looks distorted and tilting to the left ... makes my head lean.
I think there is too much foam in the glass.
I'm not sure if I like the reflection of the soft box on the glass.

... otherwise, it is pretty good. I really should not comment much as I have not done that type of shooting in decades.


----------



## FotosbyMike (Dec 26, 2015)

gsgary said:


> I hope it's not real ale in a can


 No beer in the can they gave me an empty can to shoot.



desertrattm2r12 said:


> Got it. The beer looks great but the foam on the left looks a bit photoshopped. To me anyway.
> Any port in a storm and any beer in a joint. Or something.


 Foam is 100% real.

And Thanks to everyone for the feedback greatly appreciated.


----------

